# Query regarding Spouse visa



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Dear Forumers,

I am applying for Master in Construction and Real Estate Management from University of Applied Sciences, Berlin (HTW - Berlin). I want to know if any of you have any knowledge about this programme and the institute as I cannot find a lot of info on google. Also, if I get married after enrolling in the programme, is my spouse allowed to enter Germany? Will she be allowed to work?

Many thanks in advance.


----------

